# Question about Incra Miter gauge



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Just got the Miter 1000SE.

I'm using it in the left slot. The gauge comes set up for the left slot.

The ruler tape in the main fence reads correctly, right to left.

However the tape in the extension bar is backwards, IOW it reads left to right. To be clear, as you extend the fence the numbers get smaller. This would make sense for right slot use so I thought there was another tape in the box, but there is only on for the main fence right hand use.

My response from Incra is "we don't make a reverse tape". They are sending me another tape, but I'm not sure about it. Very confused about the response.

The fence extension tape is unusable as is.

What has been your experience?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Hmmm. I've got one of those. The tape can be pulled out of the slot and reversed, but in my experience, the tape is not so useful when the extension is extended anyway. There is some trick to how to use it but I've forgotten and just set the stop using alternative methods. I still like the miter gauge.


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Same as Ocelot in all aspects. Never use the tapes. Have had the gauge for many years. Performed as expected. No issues.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I have the HD here, and same thing. I'm too dumb to figure out the tape on the extension arm so I'll just use my tape measure and measure between the stop and the blade as usual in those cases. If the stop is less than 12" or however long the main section of fence is, then that primary tape works great for me.

If there's a trick to reading the extension arm tape, I'm all ears


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I use the tape for both the fixed portion and the extension setting. It sounds to me like the tape in the extension bar should just be flipped around.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

IIRC, when the extension is tight to the main fence, the scale is around 14" on the split. When you extend the arm 1", the lower scale should have the 15" mark aligned with the end of the fixed section. So you just align the scale so that whatever length you want is aligned with the end of the fixed fence. I have used this hundreds of times and my cuts are always accurate to within the 1/32" increments.

Edit to add: the end of the stop must be aligned with the end of the extension in order for the scale to be accurate.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

That's the trick that I had forgotten!


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Here's what mine looks like:










In case that's too small, you can zoom in on this one on my google drive: https://photos.app.goo.gl/2VcHbdP2LJjehZhC9

My split is at 14-1/4".

It seems to me any kind of measurement would only work if you extend the bar fully and then move the small piece of fence with the stop fixed at 0 on the small fence tape. Otherwise the tape from right to left reads 1, 2, 3… 14, 25, 24, 23, 22… etc.

Am I supposed to turn the bar around? If I did, the numbers would be upside down - not the end of the world but odd.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes, you are. I don't recall if that extension piece is symmetric and you flip the whole thing or just slide the scale out and reverse it. But either way, the scale needs to read the other direction. And you are correct, the leading edge of the stop must be aligned with the right side of the extension piece.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Thanks HokieKen! That makes much more sense to me now. Still odd they don't a) ship it that way, or b) make a right-tape. Whether your miter gauge is set up for left-side or right-side use, you're still going to have tapes both right-side up and upside down either way. Oh well, as if none of my other tools had quirks 

OP is your question answered?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, looking at your pic, I guess that's true jamsomito. I must have just gotten used to it  I use mine on the right side of the blade which means the tape on the top must be upside down? You have me curious now. I'll have to look when I get home this evening…


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

HOLD THE PHONE. I thought I remembered getting another tape with my set and sure enough, I did… and it's a right-tape!










BUT… it's a 0-16in tape, not 14-25 tape . So, you can replace the main fence tape if you're a right-hand miter slot user, but us lefty-slot users are stuck with an upside down small bar tape I guess. Ugh. Oh well, at least I figured out how to use it thanks to you all!

Also… it appears the small bar is reversible.










The 3 tapes in my set:










And a link if you need to zoom in: https://photos.app.goo.gl/cDpoHj3L7V5zh7zg6


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That explains it! I really didn't think my tape was upside down


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> Thanks HokieKen! That makes much more sense to me now. Still odd they don t a) ship it that way, or b) make a right-tape. Whether your miter gauge is set up for left-side or right-side use, you re still going to have tapes both right-side up and upside down either way. Oh well, as if none of my other tools had quirks
> 
> OP is your question answered?
> 
> - jamsomito


After a couple back and forth emails, they suggested turning the ext bar around, but that puts the tape upside down!

Your pic on the right looks like it should, so apparently there is a correct tape. There was only one spare tape in the box main fence, right slot use. I'm wondering if I didn't get a returned item.

They are shipping me some tapes I hope one of them works.

But I will probably return it for no other reason than having do use a screwdriver to lock the extension bar??

Come on, Incra!!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Hmmm. I ve got one of those. The tape can be pulled out of the slot and reversed, but in my experience, the tape is not so useful when the extension is extended anyway.
> - Ocelot


I slide the fence all over the place all of the time and really don't remember ever really using the tape. It's an awesome miter gauge with a very adjustable stop system though. That's what I use it for.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I have the 1000 HD. When I calibrate it, I use Scotch tape to keep the ruler tape in place.

I use the left slot on a right tilt saw.

I always use the ruler tape on the miter gauge, but check it with a steel rule. On critical parts I will cut a test piece before cutting the workpiece.

When I use the micro adjust to sneak up on a cut, I put blue tape on it to remind me it's out of calibration. Same thing on the Incra TS - LS fence.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ...
> 
> But I will probably return it for no other reason than having do use a screwdriver to lock the extension bar??
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was kind of an a-hole move. They sell ratcheting knobs as an accessory. In spite of that and the upside down tape, I highly recommend keeping the miter gauge. It really is a fantastic tool.


----------

